# Schlauchboot zum Angeln?



## RalfAlbers (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein Schlauchboot (BombardC4 mit 25-30PS Motor) kaufen. Hauptsächlich zum Angeln in der Ostsee, aber auch als Urlaubsboot zum Wasserskifahren mit den Kindern etc.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Schlauchbooten zum Pilken und schleppen? Neben dem Thema Wasserski spricht für mich auch das geringe Gewicht beim slippen eine wichtige Rolle, deshalb möchte ich eigentlich kein festes Boot.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Hallo Ralf,
zum Thema Schlauchboot ist hier schon sehr viel geschrieben worden. Benutze mal die Suchfunktion.
Ich habe selber ein 4m Schlauchi. Stell Dir das mit dem gewicht nicht so einfach vor, Schlauchi+Motor+Gerödels= 200kg. Und da hab ich "nur" 15PS.
Ansonsten bin ich überaus zufrieden. War schon mehrere Male auf der Ostsee und bin viel auf dem Rhein unterwegs. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Achmin (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Hallo,
ist ja genau mein Thema!!

Ich habe mir soeben ein Bombard Tropic, gebraucht, in 3,80m gekauft.Dazu habe ich einen Selva Motor 15PS erstanden. Den Motor habe ich mir neu gekauft, weil ich glaube, dass ein technisch einwandfrei arbeitender Motor elementar wichtig ist.
Der Motor war vhm. niedrig im Preis und wiegt nur 30Kg! 
Ich habe zuvor einen 20 PS Zweitakter, 53Kg schwer (und so schwer sind alle mit der PS-Zahl) das ein oder andere mal ins Auto gewuchtet und dabei festgestellt, dass das für mich zu schwer ist.

Ich habe nämlich vor, mein Boot nicht auf einem Trailer an die Ostsee zu bringen, sondern mit all dem anderen Zeug im Auto. 
Ich wohne ca. 450 Km von der See entfernt, so das eine Fahrt mit Anhänger als Kurztripp sich dann nicht lohnt.
Ich muß alles in meine BMW-3er-Limousine bekommen und am Strand alles auch alleine aufgebaut und ins Wasser bekommen.
 Mein Boot wiegt mit Holzplattenboden so um die 50Kg, so dass ich mit all dem Gerödel so bei 100Kg ankomme, die ich dann mit zwei Sliprädern am Spiegel oder vielleicht einem noch zu konstruierenden kleinen Wagen über den Strand ziehe.
Wenn ich beim ersten mal nicht alles ins Boot laden kann , kann ich ja auch zweimal laufen.
Ich habe mich zu diesem Thema hier im Bord schon wund gelesen und kann Dir nur raten, Dir auch die Mühe zu machen. Es gibt viel zu erfahren.
Durch mein Lesen bin ich auch erst auf das Tropic gekommen, weil Ralf aus Kiel das zumindest in der Vergangenheit mal hatte.
Ich glaube aber, das Ralf nicht mehr so aktiv hier ist, oder irre ich mich da?

Ich merke gerade, das ich Dir die gewünschten praktischen Erfahrungen gar nicht weitergeben kann, sondern auch noch in grauen theoretischen Sphären schwebe.
 Aber: das wird noch anders.

Gru?, Achmin


----------



## petipet (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Hallo Ihr Schlauchbootfans,

ich habe drei gehabt. Das letzte war ein Pischel-Bolero 3.60 mit 15PS und 3PS Hilfsjockel. Einsatz war Ostsee DK, Lillebelt und Limfjord. Hat alles Spass gemacht - ich habe viele schöne Stunden erlebt. 
Mein nächstes Boot hat ein GFK-Rumpf - also kein Schlauchi mehr. Warum? Weil ein Schlauchboot zu viele Nachteile hat. Es ist eng in so einem Gefährt, man fährt immer NASS. Der sogenannte Transportvorteil ist Augenwischerei. Um alles Gerödel: Boot, Motore, Tanks, Slipwagen, Ankergeschirr usw. an den Urlaubsort zu karren, hatte ich mir einen kleinen Nachläufer angeschafft.
Das kommt dann auf den selben Nenner raus, da kann ich auch ein GFK Trailern.

Gruß, Peter

Ein kleines P.S. Wirklichen Angelspaß bringt meiner Meinung nach auf der westlichen Ostsee ein Festrumpfboot ab 5 Meter (Minimum) und 40 PS Viertakt AB. Alles andere sind Kompromisse, die letzendlich ins Geld gehen. Man verkauft doch. Es gibt so ein geflügeltes Wort unter Bootseignern: "Mein jetziges Bötchen ist immer einen Meter zu klein."


----------



## RalfAlbers (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*



petipet schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Schlauchbootfans,
> 
> ich habe drei gehabt. Das letzte war ein Pischel-Bolero 3.60 mit 15PS und 3PS Hilfsjockel. Einsatz war Ostsee DK, Lillebelt und Limfjord. Hat alles Spass gemacht - ich habe viele schöne Stunden erlebt.
> Mein nächstes Boot hat ein GFK-Rumpf - also kein Schlauchi mehr. Warum? Weil ein Schlauchboot zu viele Nachteile hat. Es ist eng in so einem Gefährt, man fährt immer NASS. Der sogenannte Transportvorteil ist Augenwischerei. Um alles Gerödel: Boot, Motore, Tanks, Slipwagen, Ankergeschirr usw. an den Urlaubsort zu karren, hatte ich mir einen kleinen Nachläufer angeschafft.
> ...



Ich dachte auch gleich an einen Trailer und ein 4,30 Boot, da müsste der Platz eigentlich reichen. Wenn es nur ums Angeln ginge, würde ich vielleicht auch ein GFK nehmen. Alles nicht so leicht 

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Peter hat schon recht...
Nimm dir mal einen Zollstock und messe ein 4m Festrumpfboot und ein Schlauchboot *innen*. Das ist dein Boot, mit dem du fährst.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Moin, jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu. Schaue doch mein Avatar. ist mein Drittes, weil mein Pischel Bolero 3,80 zu klein war. Dann Wicking Seetörn mit 60 PS und 4,10 metern. Dann wollten die Kinder mit auf die Ostsee und ich hatte immer wenigstens Bft 3 und mehr. Also durch die niedrigen Bordwänden des Schlauchis keine Kinder mit und immer traurige Kinder. 

Jetzt hat meine Shetland Bordwandhöhe von 0.90cm und mit ner guten Schwimmweste habe ich auch keine Angst mehr das die Kinder aus dem Boot fallen. Und das mit dem hinterher ziehen ist auch nicht so schlimm. Dauer nur 1.5H länger, aber die Kinder können mit. Auch zurück kommen die Kinder wieder Lebend zurück.:vik: 

Wollte ich los werden.


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

kann hier meinen vorrrednern nur zustimmen...wer jahrelange erfahrungen mit der bootsangelei auf der ostsee hat, der sollte die sache schon recht nüchtern sondieren können:
1. wenn man stets einen gut trailerbaren zugang zum wasser hat, entfällt für mich das pro-schlauchboot-argument des flexibleren benutzens
2. sollte man sich dreimal mehr gedanken zum trailer machen, als es viele von uns vielleicht machen (für viele ist die sache oft damit getan, wenn sie wissen, das boot liegt gut drauf)...mit slipwagen oder ohne ?
slipwagen is komfortabel, nervt aber wegen der zusätzlichen handgriffe beim ab- und aufladen)
3. ein gfk verzeiht einem schon den leicht unsachgemäßen umgang eher als ein schlauchi (stöße, grundberührung, extreme sonneneinwirkung)

deshalb ein klares bekenntnis zu einem leichten, aber halbwegs seetüchtigem gfk boot...länge 4,80 - 5,20 ...das sollte reichen...
halbkajüte kann, muss aber nicht sein...alles eine platzfrage...motor muss nicht nach oben ausgereizt werden, denn 30-40 ps bringen ein solches boot schnell an die grenzen der belastbarkeit...außerdem ist der motor ebenfalls ne gewichtige angelegenheit...

ich hab nebenbei ein minischlauchi (pischel bolero 2,60) für one-man-trips auf kleinen gewässern, kombiniert mit e-motor ist man extrem flexibel wenns ums spinnangeln oder jerken geht...da möcht ich es nicht missen...es ist so bemessen, dass ich es mit halbierter luft und umgeklappten sitzen hinten bequem in meinen familienwagen bekomme...28kg leicht, das kann man gut allein bewältigen...


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

@Pete |good: 

Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Hat eigentlich noch keiner Probleme mit Haken und Schlauchboot gehabt.
Ich habe letztens mein Schlauchboot verkauft und mir eine GfK Schale geholt, weil ich finde Haken und Schlauch passen nicht zusammen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

So ganz ist das Transportproblem mit einem GFK aber doch nicht vom Tisch. Für den Urlaub (mit Wohnwagen) verstaue ich mein Boot im Auto, und der Hund hat auch noch Platz. Für den Campingplatz habe ich dan einen Slipwagen der Fa. Harbeck. kann das Ding nur empfehlen.
Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem Schlauchi bei Wind ehr an meine eigenen Grenzen als an die Grenzen des Schlauchis. War auch schon bei 5-6bft auf der Ostsee und das hat das Schlauchboot locker weggesteckt. 
Letztendlich ist es immer eine Frage, wofür man das Boot einsetzt.
Grüße
FH
Mal noch ein Bild 
http://img19.*ih.us/img19/8496/pict0120yn7.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

wer einmal keine luft mehr hatte wird nie wieder etwas von einem schlauchboot wissen wollen.heute ist das material schon besser als vor 30 jahren aber ein gebranntes kind scheut das feuer|supergri  deswegen gfk auch wenns schwerer ist .mfg.e.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

sorry aber bei windstärken um die 5-6 möchte ich nicht mit soeinem schlauchboot auf der ostsee sein. denke mal nicht das die das so wegstecken wenn man dann gegenan fährt. das geht mit einem gfk auf jeden fall besser denke ich mal.


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> sorry aber bei windstärken um die 5-6 möchte ich nicht mit soeinem schlauchboot auf der ostsee sein. denke mal nicht das die das so wegstecken wenn man dann gegenan fährt. das geht mit einem gfk auf jeden fall besser denke ich mal.


Spass gemacht hats auf alle Fälle nicht, würde das aber auch nicht wieder machen. Hatte damals aber keine andere möglichkeit. Ich war draussen zum Fischen und bei einer vorhergesagten 4 frischte der Wind dann doch auf 5-6 auf. Und heim musste ich. War alles andere als gemütlich. Aber dem Boot hats nichts ausgemacht. 
@esox02
Mein Schlauchi besteht aus 7 Lagen von irgendwelchen Sachen, die miteinander Verbunden sind. Mag sein, dass billige Schlauchis da etwas empfindlicher sind, aber die neueren Schlauchis mit einer CE-Kennzeichnung können einiges wegstecken. 
Und ich möchte es nicht testen, aber in gleicher Größe gebe ich einem ordentlichen Schlauchi klar bessere Chancen gegenüber einem GFK.
Grüße
FH


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

@FH,
ja, da ist schon was dran. Auch wenn so ziehmlich alles schiefgeht... eine Rettungsinsel hast du im allerschlimmsten Falle der Fälle immer noch unter dem Hintern. Auch wenn alle Luftkammern, was wohl nie sein wird, malatt sein sollten, untergehen wird das Gummigefährt nie.
Aber du bekommst dann vom Wasser ne Menge ab. Ich sage mal: Eine Hauptluftkammer verabschiedet sich; soll passiert sein. (Ventil verabschiedet sich, weil verkantet  eingeschraubt usw.) Da hat der Teufel ne menge Möglichkeiten auf Lager. 
Ruhe bewahren, sagst du dir. Alles im Griff. Gute Seemannschaft ist jetzt dringend angesagt. Der nächste Kurs zur Küste ist jetzt der beste. Mir ist jetzt egal, wo ich Landfall habe.  Gut, dass ich über Pinne steuere, so kann ich ein bißchen schneller aussteuern; jede Scheißwelle schüppt Wasser ohne Ende ins Boot. Wenns jetzt noch aufbriest...? Daran darf ich nicht denken.  Der Motor, der dreht sonor ruhig - unbeeindruckt bisher. Kühlwasserstrahl satt Sahne. Dann so eine Kackwelle. Bis zum Hals sitz ich in meinem Pischel-Bolero einen Moment unter Wasser. Nix geht mehr. Motor aus. Was sonst. 
Was ich damit sagen will, der Auftrieb eines Schlauchis relativiert sich - wenn mal was schiefgeht - schneller, als man denkt.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Forellenhunter (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Klar Peter, und jedes GFK kann kippen (soll schon passiert sein), ein etwas verwittertes Teil im Rumpf reisst auf und Wasser läuft rein (soll auch schon passiert sein) u.s.w.
Ich glaub, wenn wir weiter schwarz malen, dann traut sich keiner mehr aufs Wasser...
Grüße
FH


----------



## schleppangler (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Angeln?*

Moi,moin
hab mal ein DSB 404 gehabt mit Scheibe und Bugabdeckung.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen ,das ein Schlauchboot ruhiger im Wasser liegt
und weniger PS benötigt.
Aber man hat relativ wenig Platz , man wird bei rauher see immer klatschnass und wenn man nicht trailt ist es immer ein ganz schönes gerödel mit dem auf - und abbauen.

Gruß Kay


----------

